# Games of the Week U18/19



## Soccer43 (Oct 7, 2017)

Thought it might be interesting to look at the matchups of the weekend.  The points and standings don't mean too much yet as the teams have not played the same number of games but included them for comparison...  Any thoughts/predictions?
*
Saturday, October 7 2017 *
San Diego Surf U-18/19                    4 games/9 pts (tied for 5th)
West Coast Futbol Club U-18/19 6 games/9 pts (tied for 5th)

Beach Futbol Club U-18/19    4 games/4 pts (13th)
LAFC Slammers U-18/19        5 games/12 pts (tied for 1st)

So Cal Blues Soccer Club U-18/19    4 games/12 pts (tied for 1st)
Eagles Soccer Club U-18/19               5 games/6 pts (tied for 9th)

Los Angeles Premier Futbol Club U-18/19   5 games/6 pts (tied for 9th)
LA Galaxy San Diego U-18/19                        6 games/11 pts (tied for 3rd)

*Sunday, October 8 2017 *
Legends FC U-18/19                5 games/11 pts (tied for 3rd)
Albion SC U-18/19                   5 games/0 pts (14th)

Real So Cal U-18/19          4 games/9 pts (tied for 5th)
Pateadores U-18/19          4 games/5 pts (tied for 11th)


----------

